# Does anyone use excel?



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

So, I have been wanting to upgrade my tanks to NPT for quite a while, but for now this is going to be impossible because of a lot of unexpected bills.
So instead I've been thinking of using excel in my tanks until I can get them set up into NPT's. 
I've really not been able to find much online about it other than it'll encourage plant growth by supplementing carbon. I dont want to upgrade to a CO2 system if I am just going to switch to NPT in a few months, but I do want something to help them grow.

So...

Does anyone here use it? If so, what are your experiences with it? Do you recommend it? Any negative reviews/effects? My tanks are all moderate light, is that okay, or do I need to have High light? I read that you should dose every other day if you have anarchis, because it's sensitive, but I have also read that excel only stays in water for 24 hours, so doesn't that defeat the purpose of using it?

That's all the questions I can come up with, but please feel free to add any information you believe I might find useful.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

...bump...


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

I believe it will cause melting of Vals and some other plant....I have never tried it myself


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks. I've also read that suddenly starting to use it will cause melt too somewhere. I just dont want to start using it if its not going to make much a difference I guess?


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have some... but I haven't used it yet... maybe start using it in TINY amounts and slowly bump it up over a few weeks to the recommended dosage to reduce melt? (just an idea, I have no idea if that will work)


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

That could be a good idea. 
These are the directions though::
_On initial use or after a major (> 40%) water change, use 1 capful (5 mL) for every 40 L (10 gallons*). Thereafter use 1 capful for every 200 L (50 gallons*) daily or every other day. Dosing may be slowly increased in high-growth aquariums. For smaller dosing please note that each cap thread is approximately 1 mL._

It says you want to dose that 5mL the first day because then it'll build up in your tank so you dont have to re-dose a large amount after every water change. But at the same time it says it only lasts 24 hours.
So confusing!!
I really am tempted to try it but, its a lot of money for me, so I dont want it to end up being a waste.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I bought a small bottle, but as I have a lot of algae growth already, I don't want to dose with ferts until I have my amanos lol and that'll take about a month... not that I need the ferts right now anyway xD


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I saw someone else on this forum saying that Excel is a bad chemical used in disinfectants and preservatives and they didn't recommend using it. That being said, I've also seen lots of statements from people on here and elsewhere who swear by it, but like Nothingness said it has been known to melt anacharis and vals. I have both of those plants in my tanks and therefore chose not to use it...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

i use metricide, a more potent form of excel. a lot of things are chemicals


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

aokashi said:


> i use metricide, a more potent form of excel. a lot of things are chemicals


Where do you get it? And how does it work for you? Have you noticed a difference from using it?


----------



## 5150wicd4fish (Oct 28, 2012)

I have and started using Seachem Flourish excel, since November '12, however I have used very sparingly, because 1) I am new to planted tanks, 2) I purchased only low to medium plants, 3) I have LED lighting. 4) inert-substrate sand w/small amount of clay.
So I only put like 1-2ml at a time, depends on how much water I remove every 5 days, (ITs a 20 gallon long) usually 8 gallons.
I can say my amazon swords, cryps, cabomba, roseflolia, anubias are all doing well.
I just planted dwarf hairgrass and water wisteria which is in shock mode I think.. 
I've also tried API Leaf Zone, for this tank and my 60 gal, and it's okay, but nothing really noticiable in plant growth.

PS In case theres question about my LED lighting, I have two "day white" strips, and called the manufacturer of Aqueon Modular LED lighting yesterday, and she advised these are actually 10,000 K. They' re also considering rewording or adding this information on their product line to inform consumers..
This may not have answered your question but I guess from my inexperience I am going to continue to use it and see how it goes..


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Did you ever not use excel with your tank? 
I'm just wondering if it makes much of a difference for you, or anyone else. 
I'm kind of a cheap skate, so I dont want to flush that money down the drain when I could go get more plants or something instead.


----------



## 5150wicd4fish (Oct 28, 2012)

Yup I did use API Leaf Zone on the small tank but I really didn't notice any big change, but then again my lighting wasn't like it is now... umm idk, the cost of Excel purchased from PlantedAquariumsCentral was $7.69...thats not too bad and will last you quite awhile..
Hopefully others can chime in and give their suggestions as I am curious what other product can be used to improve or a cheaper buy  Good luck


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

if you really want to use co2 and don't wanna spend much $$ look into the DIY CO2 system using yeast and sugar in a 2L pop bottle and just use florish


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nothingness said:


> if you really want to use co2 and don't wanna spend much $$ look into the DIY CO2 system using yeast and sugar in a 2L pop bottle and just use florish


Yeah but you still have to buy the connectors and check valves and all that good stuff. I don't want to put too much money into it when I am changing over to an NPT in a few months anyways


At PetsmArt in my area it's like 13$, I might have to look online for it! If amazon has it I'll probably buy and see how it works


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

A DIY CO2 shouldn't cost you more than $10 for everything excluding the diffuser and the yeast and sugar will last you quite a while. It gets annoying however making new ones, so Excel is an alright alternative. On Amazon it is $10 for 500mL. I use it on my tanks, and it works fine. You might see an increase in growth but an increase of growth means you need to be adding more ferts if you aren't already.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

i really cant tell whether my plants are doing better with excel or not. I've onlu noticed that it has kept the algae at bay


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I've noticed a small increase when I just started to use it. Now I am learning more so I can't say now, but at the beginning it worked and I know that it does work. It does also help with algae so its a win win.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

kfryman said:


> A DIY CO2 shouldn't cost you more than $10 for everything excluding the diffuser and the yeast and sugar will last you quite a while. It gets annoying however making new ones, so Excel is an alright alternative. On Amazon it is $10 for 500mL. I use it on my tanks, and it works fine. You might see an increase in growth but an increase of growth means you need to be adding more ferts if you aren't already.


What exactly do I need to buy to make DIY co2, I know I need. 2 litter bottle, yeast and sugar, but other than that I am clueless on how to get it from the bottle to tank in correct amounts?


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

Here is a great article about everything you need to know about the DIY CO2 system. http://www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html

It'll prob cost the same amount to get this started up as a bottle of excel
the minimal you need is:
1 2L bottle
air line tubing
check valve
air stone....the wooden ones work best
sugar
yeast 
water
an an optional smaller bottle to make the bubble counter


----------

